# Pre AF-spotting



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

For anyone that usually has pre-af spotting in a regular cycle (ie not IVF) did you experience it as well in an IVF cycle that turned into a BFP?

I usually have spotting about 4 days before AF in a natural cycle - have done for as long as I can remember.

I'm now 9dp2dt and have some slight cramping and a tiny bit of brown spotting, my boobs have stopped hurting as well  - all the usual sypmtoms I get in a negative cycle.

My OTD is Monday and I'm not holding out much hope and actually think it's over but just thought I'd post in case anyone who usually spots in a normal cycle did spot in an IVF one and still ended up with a BFP.

Thanks lovely girls

x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi rsm,  I normally get spotting and a half-day bleed then nothing for a day or two and then AF, although it does normally last for 10-12 days.
I had spotting/bleeding for 3 days from 5dp5dt so roughly where you are at now, it turned out to be implantation bleeding, although it was a lot more than I thought/read implatantion would be.

Keep positive, and good luck for Monday.  Sticky dust to you


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply Jols and huge congratulations on your BFP - amazing

I know I can't rule out a BFP 100% but you know when you just know your own body - well I guess i just know. If I had some other symptoms as well as the brown spotting I might allow myself a glimmer of hope but there is really nothing at all and, like I said, my boobs even stopped hurting overnight.

But I won't do a test until Monday just in case and your post does prove that maybe I can be wrong ! We'll see......

Thanks again x


----------



## desphil1976 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 10dpt 5dt and had 2 top grade blactocysts transferred. I started having lots of brown discharge two days ago which turned into brown/ red blood yesterday but only when I wee and wipe, nothing on pad.

Didnt want to test early since OTD is the 5th Aug but given the circumstances I tested early today and BFN. As there is still no blood on my pads, whilst I am disillusioned and giving up expecting the worst, hubby is still positive stating that as long its not a heavy flow and nothing on pad there's hope.  

This is our 1st IVF attempt after a missed miscarriage followed by 2 ectopic pregnancies....but the way I see it is no matter what I do, if it is God's will then he will bless us with at least one child as it is our heart's fervent desires.


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies.
I know how you are feeling. .been spotting for days..boobs stopped hurting yesterday and spotting has increased this afternoon.  Test in the morning but not holding out much hope now.  
Good luck all.


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi girls,

Any news on bfps?! I'm searching for hope as i have been brown spotting since last night, well since yesterday am really I guess. Just want to know if there is still hope?!! Xx


----------



## emmaloo (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm looking for hope too, I had my 5d transfer last Wednesday and am due to test on 11th, I started bleeding on Tuesday, which I thought was my period. It's stopped now with the occasional pink spots when I wipe.  I do feel that it's all over, but hubby doesn't think so. There was a lot more blood then I think implantation bleeding has been described over the Internet. My boobs also stopped hurting once I started bleeding. Fingers crossed for all us ladies in waiting x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

*Emmaloo* as you will see above that is exactly what happened to me and I'm now 9 wks, on-off symptoms came back after OTD.


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Jols that's great news!   I have very similar, spotting from day 6, but mine is brown, do you think it could be implantation also?!!! So so so hope so!!!! All the best for you and the rest of your pregnancy. 

xxx


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

*auntydanni* I hope that it is for you


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you   xx


----------



## emmaloo (Aug 6, 2013)

I took my test this morning and its a bfn, I'm gutted. As anyone ever had a negative and it was wrong? I'm tempted to take another test tomorrow but think I'm kidding myself x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

*Emmaloo* sorry to hear about this test, if you test before OTD or have a late embedder then tests can change, are you getting a blood test from your clinic?


----------



## emmaloo (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I get a blood test. I have to ring guys hospital tomorrow with the result of this test, I guess that they let me know what the best step is. Thank you for your support, will update tomorrow x


----------

